# Hello from Massachusetts



## esolomon (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm putting my track down again but this time a little better.... Each time I lay the track I get a little better at it. Here are some pictures: 

*http://ww2.coojoe.us:808...>*

We started out with an LGB work train set and have added a USA Trains Boston and Maine NW-2 set with some extra track. With any luck I'll have our small railway running next week!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to MLS!!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Can't see your web site, but pleased to meet you anyhow.


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*Welcome neighbor from Central Mass.*
*







*


----------



## esolomon (Jul 6, 2009)

I did a little more today. I might redo some of the work I did. I welded two angle irons together to make a steel bridge. I might reinstall it..... Pictures are posted on my site.


----------



## suleski (Jan 2, 2008)

hi can you check your web url - I can't seem to get to your website from what you've posted.

http://ww2.coojoe.us:8082/grr.html
I even tried www and www2 but still got nowhere.

Scott


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know gentlemen, but I've had no problem accessing his web site at all.


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*CoolJoe*

*From your 1st photo (young Boy in a car), I can see you ADVENTURE is just starting!!!!!!*
*As I and others will tell you, just wait a week or two and he will be DRIVING... ........THEY do grow up that quickly......sigh...
*

*re: WEB Site access *
*Hit or Miss - Sometime I can see it and other time not...try-try-again.*

*.....If ANYONE in the area needs a bridge...then this one is for you...priced right...*
*....if you need one ~20 feet long.*
*Its going to come down this summer....moving......*
*the_Other_Ray*

*







*


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Wear ya movin to Ray? NY he he he


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Greetings .. Welcome to MLS. Nice start, looking good.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello Eric
Welcome to the insanity.
From Which part of Mass. do you hale from.
I'm from Easton!
Your layout looks great!

Sean


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Your web worked for me this time.

Beautiful garden.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to MLS. Tfhe place for all your questions. latter RJD


----------

